# Jake's pedigree



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I just received Jake's pedigree and I notice that on the papers there isn't much information but when I go to data base I find titles on some of the ancestry. I know his sire and dam have no titles but in a quick glance it looks as though a lot of ScH in there.


Being totally honest here I have no clue what I am reading but trying to learn. If I post it here can someone help?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Give it a try. You never know who will know something.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Won't upload....says file is too big. It is in pdf....now what?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can you add him to the database and post the link?

Most registries only recognize their own titles, hence why there seems to be more in the database since people add their own dogs and write in the titles.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I got it...!!! Please excuse the typo making the file...
It is JAKE JERSEY JONES


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

sorry i posted on your test page another option lol if you still wanted to do it through pedigree data base it will be easier for us to read and research. : )


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have tried that and I am having trouble registering him....I need a few hours and a glass or two of wine....very frustrating! 

I don't think Jake's sire or dam or in the data base so I can't seem to link Jake to his ancestry beyond that.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

you can add them to the data base as well


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I tried but seems I am doing something wrong.

I will try again later....I was hoping someone here could give me guidance.
I think I need the sire and dam DOB? I don't have any other info then what his on his papers.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The pedigree is very hard to read. Are the sire and dam in the data base? you can do a "mating test" to get them to show up as the pedigree of their offspring.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

o no you only need general info on themto add them to the data base nothing as specific as DOB i had to add my pups dam and sire to the data base most the rest was already there after that


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

No, I can't find the sire and dam in data base.....but next generation is in there...just don't understand it. I think Jake is all German and Slovak?


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

when your on the site goto edit your pups pedigree and then click the sir or dam spot and click register sire or **** just put in there the info you have from the pedigree and then the grandparents info and click submit


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have tried, and I just tried the mating link...that got me nowhere fast.
I need to step away from it for a few days. I am frustrated and mad....I assumed that when I paid for papers I would be able to research his ancestry, not spend hours getting his ancestry entered into the data base, am I off base here?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looking at what few dogs in his pedigree are on PDB, and also the website of the kennel that is strongly represented in his pedigree, it seems to be a sort of random mixing of West German show, West German working, DDR, and American lines. None of the dogs shown on the pedigree you posted are well known, but getting back further generations, there are some well known dogs of some of those lines reprented quite a ways back. Though with most of the dogs in his pedigree not listed on PDB, there's no way to know what other lines are in there. And since even most of the great grandparents aren't on PDB, you'll for sure have a hard time entering them yourself. You might want to contact the Katzenblut kennel that he decends back on in every branch of his family tree for more information on his pedigree, the lines he comes from, and why they chose to do such a mixing of very different bloodlines.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I emailed Kateznblut, so I guess I will wait.
I am mad at myself for not doing more homework BEFORE hand. 
I really want to learn about his pedigree, I am frustrated and confused.
Thank you everyone for the help you have given me.
If I get a reply I will be sure to update it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

UPDATE...I got an email back from Katzenblut on Jake's pedigree....here is the response....can anyone tell me if you have used a European service??

"""""You ordered
an AKC pedigree which is just that AMERICAN records
and most of these are European dogs. It is waste of 
monies to get an AKC pedigree. That is why the letter
we send with the AKC papers we advise people NOT to get
the AKC pedigree. I do not understand why you say you 
can not research his ancestry... you need to order it from
a legitimate pedigree service that does European lines. The
only things that appears in the database on line is what individuals
take the time to post and I have seen so many conflicts and untrues. 
You cannot use it to authenticate the heritage."""""""


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Contact Yvonne
Bits & Bytes GSD Pedigree Research


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Also, in regards to titles. AKC only very very recently is now going to put SchH titles on pedigrees. If the dog didnt have an AKC working title, it was not included on the pedigree. The pedigree database can be a useful tool, but is not 100% reliable information, since anyone can enter whatever they want.


----------

